# Updates to .IO registrant info resulted in accidental private WhoIS?



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2014)

So here is what happened: I purchased a 2 letter .io through a friend who could obtain them at $25 if ordered with an .edu email from Namecheap. Figured I'd order through him, save a few dollars, have it pushed to my Namecheap account and update the info.

All was fine and dandy. Ordered, transfered, ownership now mine. With namecheap you can't actually update the contact info for .io domains and they have to contact nic.io directly on your behalf I do believe. The lady on live-chat created a ticket for me, and within 36~ hours the contact info was changed from his name/details to mine.

Great!

Well, when I look up the WhoIS info instead of displaying _his_ old information, I expect to see _my _new information. What do I see instead?


[email protected] ~ $ whois xx.io

Domain : xx.io
Status : Live
Expiry : 2015-12-16

NS 1 : nameserver1
NS 2 : nameserver2
NS 3 : nameserver3
NS 4 : nameserver4

(The domain isn't actually 'xx' .io and the nameservers are real)

Strange. Even when checking out the info on nic.io it reflects the same information.

What it should look like is something similar to below:


[email protected] ~ $ whois namecheap.io

Domain : namecheap.io
Status : Live
Expiry : 2015-10-22

NS 1 : dns1.namecheaphosting.com
NS 2 : dns2.namecheaphosting.com

Owner : NameCheap.com NameCheap.com
Owner : NameCheap, Inc
Owner : 11400 W. Olympic Blvd. Suite 200
Owner : Los Angeles
Owner : CA
Owner : US

As far as I know, .IO domains do _not_ have a Private WhoIS feature, correct? It's been about 36-48 hours after the update of registrant info and mine is still displaying no owner/registrant info. I'm not actually complaining, in fact, I'd prefer it to be hidden/private since it's a random personal/novelty domain, but just found the process to be interesting is all.

This also happened on another .IO domain registered by the original registrant of mine, and checking his WhoIS records right now I can confirm that it appears to be hidden as well.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 22, 2014)

> As far as I know, .IO domains do _not_ have a Private WhoIS feature, correct?


See the dropdown box on #2 on their form.  One of the choices is: domain information to publish-no contact information

https://www.nic.io/new1.xzx


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> See the dropdown box on #2 on their form.  One of the choices is: domain information to publish-no contact information
> 
> https://www.nic.io/new1.xzx


Well hells bells.

I Googled and the results I checked said otherwise. ( https://www.google.com/search?q=gws_rd=ssl#q=dot+io+private+whois )

Not complaining, though.


----------

